# Serious vandalism - how best to "hide" the damage



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

So last night someone decided my passenger door wasn't to their pleasure and they decided to carve their way right in the middle of it.

I know the scratches are too deep to polish out so until I get a new door or a respray I'd really like to just hide it for now.

Its a dark silver mini R56 - I'll add a picture of the damage shortly.

Would it be best to wet sand the scratched down first or shall I just get straight on to it with my DAS6 pro?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

its too deep to polish but you want to polish it anyway?

may aswell get down scrappy for a new door imo


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

i just want to disguise the scratch until I get another door sorted

Edit: I've added picture of the damage


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

silvers never touch in that well really ....it wont go away

touch it in to stop it rusting and wait until it can be sorted at a bodyshop , i would waste time trying to flat and polish it


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

I've added a picture, you can see my reasons to try and hide it for now


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ggeeesss someone really wasn't happy!

Nothing will mask that imo :S


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

davies20 said:


> ggeeesss someone really wasn't happy!
> 
> Nothing will mask that imo :S


3 cars on our street all like that this morning, luckily only on the doors. If it was on the rear panels I genuinely would be out to kill someone


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry to see that, they are some ********* for thinking that is even slightly acceptable - does make my blood boil


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Bring back public execution I say!!

On a serious note, to save on the coat of a respray you could always fill it in, de-nib it then polish. 

I really don't understand why people do this? Really sick people.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a bodyshop job i think


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What about trying 50cal cover up filler glaze as a short term try
Then DJ Purple Haze wax
I bought my small sample pot from Sample This
Dave


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

camerashy said:


> What about trying 50cal cover up filler glaze as a short term try
> Then DJ Purple Haze wax
> I bought my small sample pot from Sample This
> Dave


There's no way a glaze is going to cover that lol


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

Ljh1991 said:


> Bring back public execution I say!!
> 
> On a serious note, to save on the coat of a respray you could always fill it in, de-nib it then polish.


It's only a door so not the end of the world, like i say if it was the cars shell I'd be camping outside waiting for them to come again!

I know the door is ruined, I've nothing to lose I might try a rattle can from halfrauds, wheelerdealer style!!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

camerashy said:


> What about trying 50cal cover up filler glaze as a short term try
> Then DJ Purple Haze wax
> I bought my small sample pot from Sample This
> Dave


The scratches are too wide and are down to the metal, I'm thinking of polishing it to smooth off the edges and disguise it a little until I decide what to do


----------



## Bonzo67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Personally, i would attempt to key the scratches with some wet & dry. Lightly touch in the base coat colour if clear coated as well, with a very small artist brush and some touch up paint.

Then I'd apply the lacquer in same fashion. Wait till dry and lightly flatten back with wet & dry, then polish out with DA.

You will see the marks shining through, but it should not be as noticeable as the white, grey shining through from under the main colour.

Obviously depending on your own ability, steadiness of hand.

This sort of idea, but without the extra work.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> That's a bodyshop job i think


Don't think scented soap and cocoa butter are gonna cut the mustard here


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Unfortunately that would need painting as it doesn't look like it will polish. Don't know what people think they will achieve doing this mindless idiots with no respect for anyone's property.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Where abouts are you?
I'd hit that with 1000 discs
I've seen worse polish out, now't to loose imo, as for changing a door, easier said than done on newer cars imo with parts being coded in etc
Then the chances of it matching, could end up with painting the side anyway.
Could always fill it with clearcoat and then flat and polish, carbon block the higher bits flat first...


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Yep it's pro time. Looks similar to damage I had from a small child not knowing any better many years ago. Drew pictures in the paint with stones! (In my PAJ nearly new escort estate ghia)


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

This might do the trick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965
But instead of Humbrol enamel paint try the correct colour match from either the dealer or other source, never tried it but you can't lose much.
Only positive I can give is that one of my cars had a very bad scrape on the valance looked like I had kerbed it, no idea who did it perhaps pram shopping trolly ?
Hand buffed with swirl remover, got rid of many marks and scuffs then put lots of clear coat topping on the bigger marks for all intents and purposes it all disappeared, more buffing by hand did an okay job I never saw or noticed it again.
good luck Michael


----------

